# Another newby to type2



## Womanvsfood (Jan 17, 2018)

hi just a quick intro, 
I was diagnosed pre
Diabetic 4 years ago when my bloods came back at 42 I was already on a diet and had lost 50lbs so I was shocked and advised to lose more weight so thinking the diet I was on was maybe high in sugar I tried all wholemeal/wholewheat low carb and sugar, which seemed to work for a while then last year my bloods came back 49 and I tried weight watchers and Slimming world but again this year it was 49 and diagnosed as diabetic so again looking at how I can lower that and where to go from here .
Looking forward to getting to know you all


----------



## pav (Jan 17, 2018)

Welcome to the forum a place full of information and friendly people.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi welcome to the forum. Well done on the weight loss.
Many of us on here find that cutting down on carbohydrates esp the fast acting ones like , potatoes esp mash, pasta , bread esp white, riceand things made with flour lowers our blood glucose levels. Some people can tolerate wholemeal versions better but some can’t .
I know that sounds horrible but I assure you we get to eat good tasty things
Unless their is a medical reason not to we can fill up on protein and good fats.

One thing we recommend here is self testing our blood glucose to see how the various carbohydrates affect us as diabetes is very individual in this. Sadly many gp practices won’t provide us T2s a meter unless we’re on medications that can cause hypo’s ( low blood glucose)
So many in here use the SD Codefree meter available directly from home health as it has the cheapest test strips that we know of
http://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/codefree-blood-glucose-monitoring-system-mmoll-or-mgdl/
We use the mmol/l measurement in the uk
or Amazon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Codefree-G...fm-21&linkId=f39210144fdc26c27738e45b6d957003

Then have a read of Test review adjust by A,an S .
http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html.

We have a lot of great info in the thread called “ Useful links for people new to diabetes “  which you’ll find at the top os the newbies forum 

Back in a mo with link


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 17, 2018)

Welcome from a fellow T2 and fighter of food. Since you've already been watching the carbs I don't know what to suggest.  Though I'm still trying to figure the diet out myself.
Maybe the self testing will point something up in your diet.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 17, 2018)

Welcome to the group....

I eat a pretty good diet, the only things I don't often have are major carb sources (bread, rice, pasta, cereals, starchy food etc) I replace these with green leafy vegetables


----------



## scousebird (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 17, 2018)

Ljc said:


> Hi welcome to the forum. Well done on the weight loss.
> Many of us on here find that cutting down on carbohydrates esp the fast acting ones like , potatoes esp mash, pasta , bread esp white, riceand things made with flour lowers our blood glucose levels. Some people can tolerate wholemeal versions better but some can’t .
> I know that sounds horrible but I assure you we get to eat good tasty things
> Unless their is a medical reason not to we can fill up on protein and good fats.
> ...



Hi thanks some great info there and used the link meter purchased, I’ve recently read good things about those meters and was looking where to buy them, so thanks again for that.

I have more than my fair share of medical problems too so yea I rattled when I walk


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 17, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> Welcome from a fellow T2 and fighter of food. Since you've already been watching the carbs I don't know what to suggest.  Though I'm still trying to figure the diet out myself.
> Maybe the self testing will point something up in your diet.


Im on metformin twice a day now too and hopefully I’ll figure it out with a monitor too


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 17, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> Welcome to the group....
> 
> I eat a pretty good diet, the only things I don't often have are major carb sources (bread, rice, pasta, cereals, starchy food etc) I replace these with green leafy vegetables


That’s what I’m going to be doing I think , I’ve been having a small amount of carbs for the past six months on Slimming world and felt it was a very healthy Well balanced diet but it doesn’t work for me. No more white carbs and a little wholewheat/ wholemeal if I do have to have bread rice pasta etc.


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 17, 2018)

scousebird said:


> Hello


Hello


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 17, 2018)

pav said:


> Welcome to the forum a place full of information and friendly people.


Thank you


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the gang


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 17, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hi and welcome to the gang


Hi and thank you


----------



## Beck S (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello, welcome to the forum


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I was the same as you, diabetes runs in my family so I joined weight watchers and lost 7 stone only to develop diabetes anyway, my HbA1c at diagnosis was 126 though! We are a friendly helpful bunch on here. So welcome on board the good ship Diabetes UK.


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 18, 2018)

Beck S said:


> Hello, welcome to the forum


Hi and thanks


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 18, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. I was the same as you, diabetes runs in my family so I joined weight watchers and lost 7 stone only to develop diabetes anyway, my HbA1c at diagnosis was 126 though! We are a friendly helpful bunch on here. So welcome on board the good ship Diabetes UK.


Hello and thanks , well done on your loss, I still have a couple of stone to go yet so I’m working on that still too


----------



## Nikki35 (Jan 18, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. I was the same as you, diabetes runs in my family so I joined weight watchers and lost 7 stone only to develop diabetes anyway, my HbA1c at diagnosis was 126 though! We are a friendly helpful bunch on here. So welcome on board the good ship Diabetes UK.



Thats crazy! I was the same. Was really overweight, lost nearly 7 stone and was active etc. 3 yrs later find out im type 1


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 18, 2018)

Nikki35 said:


> Thats crazy! I was the same. Was really overweight, lost nearly 7 stone and was active etc. 3 yrs later find out im type 1


Seems so unfair doesn’t it


----------



## Drummer (Jan 18, 2018)

So much emphasis is put on weight - when it is all about carbohydrate.
My diabetes education team were baffled as I achieved Hba1c of 91 to 47 in80 days and did not lose much weight, but their advice was totally wrong anyway, all potatoes and beans.
If you can get hold of a meter with low cost strips and test yourself you will soon see what foods you can tolerate and be able to lower your blood glucose levels. Keeping BG levels low will result in weightloss as soon as your metabolism gets the message - with any luck. I am down over 40 lb now.
Don't expect lower readings eating whole meal or brown carbs - they are still carbs and make no difference for me.


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 18, 2018)

Drummer said:


> So much emphasis is put on weight - when it is all about carbohydrate.
> My diabetes education team were baffled as I achieved Hba1c of 91 to 47 in80 days and did not lose much weight, but their advice was totally wrong anyway, all potatoes and beans.
> If you can get hold of a meter with low cost strips and test yourself you will soon see what foods you can tolerate and be able to lower your blood glucose levels. Keeping BG levels low will result in weightloss as soon as your metabolism gets the message - with any luck. I am down over 40 lb now.
> Don't expect lower readings eating whole meal or brown carbs - they are still carbs and make no difference for me.


Thanks , some good info there , the more I read up on what other people’s experience are with food and diabetes I can see where I might be going wrong so just waiting for my meter to come now


----------



## Jeandp (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi and welcome. There is so much good advice on here it will take you some time to get through it. The hardest thing I had to accept was that I had to cut carbs, I mean really, drastically cut out carbs, white, brown whatever colour, they had to go! But I am now enjoying my new diet, and the new me. I am an unheard of 8stone 8lbs, me!, really!

You can substitute cauliflower rice for rice, we had it last night with chilli, I actually prefer it now. And Burgen or low carb bread, I only have a one slice of bread for a sandwich now. I love my breakfasts these days, eggs, bacon with tomatoes, or a tablespoon of low sugar baked beans. And I always eat full fat food to make sure I am never hungry.

There are lots of ideas on here, take time to read through all the other members experiences and diets. I would recommend reading @Vince_UK's menus on the what did you eat thread, he has had fantastic success.

Good luck!


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks I’m cutting carbs out now , had a fry up for dinner and bs were up to 9 two hours after, I forgot about the beans must have been them  x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 21, 2018)

I had a fry up too today, but I subbed the beans for tomatoes, though beans aren't too bad for me.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 22, 2018)

Womanvsfood said:


> Thanks I’m cutting carbs out now , had a fry up for dinner and bs were up to 9 two hours after, I forgot about the beans must have been them  x


From what though, what's the difference?  9 can be areasonable level after I believe.


----------



## Beck S (Jan 22, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> From what though, what's the difference?  9 can be areasonable level after I believe.


Yes, depends on your pre-meal reading.  A rise of 5.5 to 9 would be bad, but 7.5/8 up to 9 isn't actually that bad a rise, and could mean that if you eat it when you start at a lower level, your after reading would still be in the acceptable range.


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 23, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> From what though, what's the difference?  9 can be areasonable level after I believe.





Beck S said:


> Yes, depends on your pre-meal reading.  A rise of 5.5 to 9 would be bad, but 7.5/8 up to 9 isn't actually that bad a rise, and could mean that if you eat it when you start at a lower level, your after reading would still be in the acceptable range.


Yea it was 5.2


----------



## Beck S (Jan 24, 2018)

Fair enough.

Beans can have a lot of sugar in them because of the sauce.  Try the low sugar ones, see of they do the same.  I never liked them that much to start with, so it's not much of a loss!


----------



## stephknits (Jan 24, 2018)

Can be worth checking your sausages too,big you have them. Some of them can be quite carby.


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 24, 2018)

Beck S said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Beans can have a lot of sugar in them because of the sauce.  Try the low sugar ones, see of they do the same.  I never liked them that much to start with, so it's not much of a loss!



Just shopping now looking for alternative foods and drinks low in sugar  , low salt , low carbs , low fat ..


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 24, 2018)

Womanvsfood said:


> low fat


I wouldn't sweat the fat, manufacturers replace the fat with carbs to make the food palatable....


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 24, 2018)

Low carb & low fat is virtually impossible.  If you go the route of low carb (say 50-60g a day) then your body will convert to burning fat for energy.  I lost weight & lowered my cholesterol by eating butter, cream, cheese & bacon.  Sounds mad, but it's true.  We have been given a lot of mis-information over the last 40 years.


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 24, 2018)

Trying to reprogram my brain and remember that thanks


----------



## Beck S (Jan 25, 2018)

Womanvsfood said:


> Just shopping now looking for alternative foods and drinks low in sugar  , low salt , low carbs , low fat ..


That's pretty much what I did when I was first diagnosed, other than the low fat.  I didn't have a figure of what to aim for for carbs, just told to have less, so I aimed for half the recommended daily amount or lower, about 130g per day or less if I could.  But you need to fortify that with more energy from other sources - fat and protein - because your body and brain still needs the energy to function.  This is why eggs are good as they've got protein, and aren't bad for your cholesterol.  But as others have mentioned, it means you can still have things like butter, cream, bacon, that you would otherwise have thought unhealthy and they do a good job for you when you go low carb!  Made me happier anyway.


----------

